# Preheat ? Wood chips ?



## ryan63052

Sorry if this question has been asked 100 times lol. I am going to be smoking some baby back ribs tomorrow, second time smoking. Was curious if you guys preheat the smoker or do you put the ribs in and then start it up. I have an electric smoker if that helps(Masterbuilt). I noticed I have to put chips in about every 30min to an hr. Is that normal ? I was going to smoke these ribs at 220 for about 6 hrs , so do I need to put the wood chips in for the 6hrs ?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Pre-heat the Smoker. You have some choices with the MES. You can go 275*F for 4- 4.5 hours straight smoke, no foiling. Or...

*Smoked Ribs as easy as 3-2-1*

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.

The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap, saving any juices in the foil, and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style.

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional or do as I do...Use the Smoked Pork Fat from the drip pan...

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...


----------



## ryan63052

Thanks for the reply ! I will try these tomorrow, im pretty excited, not sure if I can even sleep lol ! I appreciate the help !


----------



## chef jimmyj

When you are ready to stop fooling around with loading Chips every 30 minutes, contact Todd at A-MAZE-N Products... http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp . Give him the Model of your MES and he can recommend a Pellet Smoke Generator, Maze or Tube, that will give up to 10 hours of perfect smoke on one load...JJ


----------



## foamheart

> Originally Posted by *ryan63052*
> 
> I was going to smoke these ribs at 220 for about 6 hrs , so do I need to put the wood chips in for the 6hrs ?


No,  I would not even charge the tray when you first add the meat, maybe 30 mins afterward. Once you get good  smoke indication ( remember the heater must come on to light them), regulate your vent to 3/4 or 1/2. This is a good thing to get used to because unlike a fireburner, you want the chips or pellets when used to smolder not combust. Watch the smoke indication to ensure you don't starve it out. But if you do not close it past 1/2 vent you shouldn't. Then in an hour drop in another load. That should take you till about time to foil and after you foil you don't need smoke anyway.

When you remove the foil you can add more chips again if you'd like. Electrics are not fireburners, they don't require 100% smoke all the time. They don't require tending, they don't require moping, spritzing, or a water pan. They do require you keep the door shut so the heat and moisture do not escape.

Not knowing your MES you may or may not have to cut the rack of ribs in half. But you'll figure that out.

Most of all, patience and common sense. Relax and enjoy the smoke.


----------

